# My first growth



## SHOT (Mar 30, 2016)

Here's my first growth in the third week of flowering. Its a hybrid strain as a first growth, the next will be WW. I will appreciate all your opinions guys! 

View attachment 2016-03-30 15.51.25.jpg


View attachment 2016-03-30 15.52.05.jpg


View attachment 2016-03-30 15.52.34.jpg


View attachment 2016-03-30 15.53.08.jpg


----------



## RubyRed (Mar 30, 2016)

what are those white dots on the leafs in the last picture???


----------



## sbrooks (Mar 30, 2016)

My first baby 

View attachment 3760721328_141ba0f69b_z.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 30, 2016)

marcmatar221, hi!

Your pretty young lady you have there, however, i hate to tell you, i fear you have mites or thrip. Could you get a good pic of the leaves with the most spots on it for us to see.


----------



## SHOT (Mar 31, 2016)

Here's some clear pics Rosebud i hope u i dont have any of these 

View attachment 2016-03-31 10.08.54.jpg


View attachment 2016-03-31 10.08.09.jpg


View attachment 2016-03-31 10.09.30.jpg


View attachment 2016-03-31 10.10.02.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 31, 2016)

Those look pretty good, do you see spots on your leaves? The top picture? do you have an eye piece or loupe that you can look at the back of the leaves to see black spots of bug ****?  If you don't have one, better get one.. this is the one I like.[ame]http://www.amazon.com/KingMas-Pocket-Microscope-Jeweler-Magnifier/dp/B00AQAANDS/ref=sr_1_3?s=toys-and-games&ie=UTF8&qid=1459429144&sr=1-3&keywords=loupe[/ame]  I hope i am wrong, let me know if you see anything.


----------



## SHOT (Mar 31, 2016)

Thank you so much and yes i have one, i will check them when i come back from work


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 1, 2016)

Doesnt look like mites.  They are the only pest that I get.


----------



## KSL (Apr 4, 2016)

They look healthy to me, nice job.  The only thing I noticed at all was maybe a tiny bit of burn at the very tips of the leaves, but nothing I'd worry about much at this point.

Lookin' good :aok:


----------



## SHOT (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes it was burned a bit in the middle of my veg stage but its going better now... thanks KSL!


----------



## SHOT (Apr 6, 2016)

Guysss is this normal?  not thirsty but the top leaves are bending. And i can start to see the trichomes development 

View attachment 20160406_155200.jpg


----------



## zem (Apr 6, 2016)

no that is not normal, the leaves are clawing, it could be too much Nitrogen, or very low PH as far as i know. I would flush that with water and dolomite lime to balance ph


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 7, 2016)

No, not normal and not good.  Are you checking your pH?  What are you feeding here, how much, and how often?  Are you letting your water sit out so the chlorine evaporates?


----------



## SHOT (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm feeding when the leafs start to bend. I'm feeding water without nutes. 1 litre to each pot. Not checking the ph because my friend took the ph-meter. And yes i expose the water 1 day to the sun. I think its again a ph problem. How can i fix that?


----------



## SHOT (Apr 7, 2016)

Damn... i have exams and i'm noy taking care of them that much. I don't know what is happening 

View attachment 20160407_210137.jpg


View attachment 20160407_210104.jpg


----------



## zem (Apr 7, 2016)

if you are feeding only water then your soil might be off ph or extremely hot (high in ferts)


----------



## SHOT (Apr 7, 2016)

Flushed it today, its the onky sokution i have for now.


----------



## DankColas (Apr 20, 2016)

That was something I ran into once. I turned the fan in a not so direct direction. The leaf then opened. I also sprayed them. Before you get buds you can spray the leaves. Only before a dark period. I do 24 hour light. So if I spray I give then 1 hour of zero light. Fan on and they will be dry. They won't burn holes from the water drops. Keep up the good work. These things are pretty strong. They can snap back pretty fast.

Keep It Green


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 21, 2016)

I do not understand this:  "I'm feeding when the leafs start to bend. I'm feeding water without nutes."  Are you giving them any nutrients or are you just watering them?  Feeding a plant water without nutes is not feeding, it is watering.  Cannabis is a high energy plant and does need food.  And pH is very important for correct nutrient uptake.  

Also, do not flush just because you do not know what to do.  Flush only if the plants need it.  You could have done more harm than good by flushing them.  If they are hungry and needing nutrients, you could have washed the last of their food away.


----------



## SHOT (Apr 21, 2016)

THG my bad, my language sucks because u'm french educ anyways i mean in my last paragraph that i use water without fertilizers, i stopped ferts in the end of veg. And i use the water that i drink for them. Usually i water it every 5 days and if i had exams and forgot watering it stays thirsty a week maybe :s thus summer i'm going to grow something really better.


----------



## zem (Apr 21, 2016)

That is too much drought for the plant especially at this stage, during flowering i would rather keep the soil moist at all times. as for the feeding they definitely need food now, dont starve em


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 22, 2016)

Your English is very good.  It is just the nature of the language that sometimes things need clarification.  

You cannot stop fertilizers and have your plant continue to grow.  I am wondering why you quit feeding it?  And even with exams, you need to find the 5-10 minutes or so that it takes to water (and feed) your plant or it will not survive.


----------



## SHOT (Apr 22, 2016)

Because actually i dont have a garden market around. I had a powder fert( purple colour) i used it 3 times then i stopped because i dont know if it works for my plants. Dont know the ratio N-P-K. Thats why i stopped ferts.


----------



## SHOT (Apr 22, 2016)

I will buy miracle-grow when i plant my WW.


----------



## zem (Apr 22, 2016)

marcmatar221 said:


> I will buy miracle-grow when i plant my WW.



 not miracle grow PLEASE! that is patio and lawn fertilizer. if you cannot get cannabis ferts, you can get vegetables ferts like for tomato and such. Miracle grow will probably grow your plants worse than your purple fert


----------



## SHOT (Apr 22, 2016)

Do u think i should get a tomato fert high in phosphorus? I only need for bloom stage.


----------



## zem (Apr 22, 2016)

marcmatar221 said:


> Do u think i should get a tomato fert high in phosphorus? I only need for bloom stage.



it will definitely be better than miracle grow. that said, tomato ferts don't need high P ferts. forget the high P hype, you basically need low N high PK for flowering. you don't need the full strength recommendation needed for tomatoes, so keep that in mind not to burn them.


----------



## SHOT (Apr 23, 2016)

Ookayyy got it


----------



## zem (Apr 23, 2016)

you might get confused in finding a fert that is low in N because there are many incomplete ferts, the high N is widely available, and many that are low in N are excessively high in P with respect to K and might require additives and you will end up with many bottles of additives. look for something like 40-30-30 or so with enough mg for vegging and something like 10-40-50 or so for flowering. IMO the key thing in your case is to get small quantities of ferts to begin with and wisely select what you really NEED to complete the cannabis requirements, it is quite simple, cannabis after all is only another plant... Bottom line try and start with the most complete fert from the start to avoid messing up cheers


----------



## SHOT (Apr 24, 2016)

The most important thing now is to wait until i finish my exams then i can germinate my seeds. I can take car of them more... and thank you zem so much


----------

